# Milk machine input...



## Island Creek Farm

I was contemplating buying this machine, am new to them...can someone experienced take a look at the specs for me? thanks!

http://schmitzerportablemilkers.com...ries/35-single-goat-complete-portable-milker/


----------



## Goat Town

There is no information about the vacuum pump other than it's oil less. The milker is pretty much standard with BRK pulsation and ITP goat claws. I'd forego the rubber milk lines and upgrade to silicon. The same milker from Parts Dept would be about $400.00.


----------



## Island Creek Farm

but how much would the pump be? Since I'm new, I wanted to buy complete, not have to add each part...


----------



## Goat Town

Well, if you dig around their site, they're using rebuilt Gast airless vacuum pumps. On their two goat milker, they say it's a 1023 series vacuum pump mounted to a 1/2 HP motor and they say it delivers 10 cfm open air flow. At milking vacuum of 12 inches the airflow would go down to 7 or 8 cfm. That's enough to run a bucket milker, but just barely. I have rebuilt a 1023 series GAST vacuum pump and seen it run a bucket milker. New that pump without a motor would go for at least $500.00.


----------



## Pinky‘s Peeps

Is there an all in one milking machine for goats? I don’t understand motors and psi and all that. I have 3 goats that will be needing to be milked. Is there one that’s rechargeable? Dishwasher safe?
I use to milk my goat as a kid by hand .... I’m too old to do 3 without assistance ha ha ha


----------



## punchiepal

You probably can find plans online to build one like that.

More costly to purchase ready to go models. I personally have a Hoegger Milking Systems one. Love it.
Others off the top of my head-
Caprine Supply
Hamby Dairy Supply
Simple Pulse
Perry's Milkers


----------

